# Burgess Excel or Oxbow in australia



## Chubby Bunnies (Jul 8, 2013)

im relocating to australia and getting 2 rabbits as soon as i can. the only pellets i'm considering feeding my soon to be buns are burgess excel and oxbow. i was considering zupreem bc of the reviews and price but then i saw that it has corn in it. they apparently changed their recipe. so i'm wondering where i could get either of those brands in australia or for a good price online. also? anyother good timothy based brands that are affordable? Subscribe to my youtube channel Chubby Bunnies! i will be making hauls, how-tos, cage tours, info, and care videos when i get my buns! thanks


----------



## Azerane (Jul 10, 2013)

You're not moving to Queensland are you?  You can definitely get Oxbow in australia, it's usually stocked at vet clinics. If you go to their website: http://oxbowaustralia.com/ and select retail locations and your state, it will come up with a list of stockists. You may have to ring around a bit, because although they all sell oxbow, I've found that not all the locations listed actually keep it in stock but they will order it in for you. I'm lucky enough to live right near a vet clinic that keeps oxbow in stock.

For online, I've never purchased from them, but my pet warehouse sells oxbow on their website: http://www.mypetwarehouse.com.au/

As for Burgess Excel, I've got no clue  I can't seem to find anything about it being sold here.


----------



## annie64 (Jul 13, 2013)

Hi, I live in Melbourne and I get my Oxbow pellets from Lort Smith animal hospital because they are an animal charity hospital that treats animals even if the owners can't afford it - reasonably priced I think. Not sure about online buying though.
Ann


----------



## Misschief (Jul 13, 2013)

kensington pet produce used to have them, not any more :S they have BARASTOC RABBIT PELLETS


----------



## Here_Here_Rabbit (Nov 13, 2015)

Pet Shop Direct sell both Oxbow and Burgess in Australia. They ship australia wide and there pricing is really good. http://www.petshopdirect.com.au/shop/category/rabbits--guinea-pigs


----------



## Nethersnow (Nov 13, 2015)

Burgess excel is a very popular rabbit feed here in the UK.. Most breeders will use it..quite pricy though.


----------



## Azerane (Nov 14, 2015)

This thread is two years old, I doubt the original poster will even see it. You can always start a new one if you want to discuss the topic since I know the information I posted in the thread two years ago is no longer relevant.


----------

